#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Regarding queries of electrical students

## prashanttanwar

hii 
my name is prashant ,.,.,.
if u hve any query regarding to electric machine and power system 

never feel ask to shy ,,.,.,.,.
ask  as many question as u can ,.,.,becoz evary question help u to increase your area of knowledge,.,.



thanks for attention ,.,.,.
best of luck





  Similar Threads: Electrical engineering projects for final year students Electrical engineering seminar & presentation for final year students Electronics real world applications  for 1st year electrical students Electrical Students All Text books pdf downloads Electrical projects for final B.E students

----------

